# CPD - Lifespan



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Exactly WHAT is the lifespan of one of these fish? 

The reason is, I have a heavily planted/heavy with hair algae 1.5 gallon tank. It is under strip lights, the filter has stopped working long ago as I could not get it to run again... I keep the tank full because - well the plants or mostly algae, but the plants are interesting

Substrate is eco-complete black sand with a clay-mud core and black sand cap.The plants is dwarf hair grass or dwarf sword. I know I put both in at one time... which one survived is the question. It is as thick as a lawn in any event. 

The only life I was aware of in there up until now was a trumpet snail - well a bunch. I had seen no other life in there.

then to my wondering eye should appear a fat little CPD swimming at surface. It's 2014, that fish, judging by one of my posts was hatched in 2008. 

I really do not want to shock the tank with too many changes, because the fish seems to be doing well. I feel bad it's alone, but introduction of tank mates may bring in diseases. 

The only tanks left running are a hex with plants and a 20 gallon with a nerite that I have had for 8 years.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Quick google search tells me 2 - 5 years. From my experience, I had a school last about 2.5 years. Good luck!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, lets hope he lives up to his name. I just removed the algae roof. A lot of it is cladphora. I may nuke, when he swims to the ponds in the sky, the tank or try to remember the various methods to nuke that algae.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Ahoy! Long time no see! Good to hear you've got that tank still up and going with an old-timey CPD still kicking it!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah it's still booting around. I see it so rarely. Like trying to spot bigfoot...

the tank is in bad shape due to staghorn and another obnoxious algae, but the fish is happy. I guess it's almost natural-like for the creature. Must be why he is still kicking after all this time.


----------

